# Project



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

I would think it would be best to do slab work with pvc conduit, and then whatevers left in emt and bx?


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Run all your main feeders to sub-panels in PVC in the slab. As far as lighting and any circuits that need to run overhead, you can clamp strut to the barjoists and run your pipe on that, or If a pipe just needs to run singular overhead just use bang-on caddy hangers, or the beam clamp and minneralac method. 

What are the exterior walls constructed of? Most new warehouses in my area are now pre-cast interlocking concrete panels, if thats the case anchor strut up the panels for pipe, but if its steel and you cant drill it, I would build a strut rack and anchor it to the floor and than to the bar joists, which would not require drilling the existing steel structure.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't think I've ever _had_ to drill structural steel unless I wanted to. There's always clamp type hangers. Powder actuated fasteners for coming down columns, and Cadweld (I think you Brits call it Thermite) for grounding.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Check out this site Erico

Use terms like strap, clamp, beam clamp...

Good Luck


----------



## wirenut71 (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree with Cadpoint. These guys have lot of products that will help you do just about anything.


----------

